# Whys do Cray escape?



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the reason similar to why Bettas jump out of their tank.
because there is a problem of the water quality or perhaps aggression in the tank or something like that. 

I used to not put the canopy on my 5 gallon for better viewing since I don't have lights in that tank. But, last week i woke up to find the cray in my room. A very frightening experience. Luckily it was still alive. There has been quite a few more escape attempts. and by sheer luck i've been able to put him back in each time. My luck is bound to run out. 

I've put the canopy back on. But the little bugger is still trying to climb onto my hang on filter. Potentially there is a little gap there where he could escape.

But Why, do crays try to escape in the first place? is it biologically hardwired


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

there adventurous. they are foragers and like looking for new locations. a 5 gallon is a bit small for a Crayfish.. they are normally roam over a large area. i would provide a proper cave, and plenty of food, and that should help the escape attempts. 

one time, i had a crayfish climb out of my tank, and i found him inside my shoe on the otherside of the house, alive!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps he was bitten by a radioactive spider and thinks he's SpideyCray?

Just kidding. I know nothing about crays but am fascinated by everything I read about them here. I didn't know that these things existed in the hobby only a year ago. I can see why you'd need a very good hood!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I used to keep allot of crays, they breed like crazy. but one day my wife found 3 crays walking in the hallway towards the bedroom. I guess they needed a nap. Freaked her out. Anyways that was the last of it, i had to get rid of the crays asap.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

what kiinds of crays?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I used to keep the blue ones. Very nice colors


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you were put in jail and you had the oppotunity to escape not knowing that you would be risking certain death, wouldn't you? It is in their nature that they scavenge and move around searching for a better environment especially if the one they are in is not suitable or lacking.


----------



## BooUrns! (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe it's just not that into you...


I also used to keep procambarus allenii (electric blue cray variant). I heard a shriek one day and came downstairs to find an escapee running across the floor with claws extended going after the cat's tail. I'm assuming the kitty had been harassing it earlier and had lost interest.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i ahd a rainbow cray male and female the big male excaped made it across the living room almost to the stairs is where it's life ended but was verry good escape artist to climb up my filter intake and make it out


----------

